# Facing my phone phobia.



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Part of my CBT is to answer every call that comes to my house. My phone rings all the time, I used to be really afraid to answer it. Now I force myself to answer it everytime I can and my anxiety levels have really decreased since. I'm not afraid to answer the phone anymore. :yay

Exposure really seems to work.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heh, heh - All right, Noca! :boogie :boogie :boogie

I'd have you answer my phone, too, but that's my job! :lol


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

exposure is what i've used to conquer many parts of my SA. Definately a great thing to force yourself to do.. I hate the phone, I should really try to do that to :hide


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

thats great


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

good job


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

That's really great Noca! :boogie :clap


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

good job! I hate making calls and I made myself make a call yesterday... it's good stuff


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Great. :banana I could probably cure my phone phobia fairly easily too, but I have no one to call, and no one calls me. :stu


----------



## tranquil_emotion (Sep 6, 2005)

thats great!


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Now that I have a cell phone maybe I will call people more and get over my phone anxiety.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Thx everyone


----------

